

Internetopia - the supersized Internet drawing - sirbrad
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/67633562/internetopia-the-supersized-internet-drawing

======
chrisfarms
It's a smaller, cheaper, offline version of the milliondollarhomepage[1]

[1]
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

~~~
rrrene
The main difference being that the Homepage scaled much better, made it's
creator a million dollars and had no physical counterpart product that had to
be manufactured from a handcrafted original.

But otherwise, it's really "smaller" and "cheaper", I guess.

